# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  Miniature Critter Headphones for TV Commercial

## TesseractDzyn

I think we'll see more innovative uses for 3D printing, particularly in fields that previously relied on hand-built models - such as the entertainment industry. I recently had a job where a local production company needed miniature headphones for animals, this to be used in a TV commercial. I was able to scan and print a variety of sizes for the mini-phones. Please see details at http://www.tesseract-design.com/more...-scanning.html

-Crawford

----------

